

The Coffee Junkie's Guide to Caffeine Addiction - dood
http://nymag.com/restaurants/features/breakfast/47395/

======
teuobk
What's the typical caffeinated-beverage consumption for a News.YC reader? I'm
not much of a coffee drinker, but I'll down 4-6 cups of tea on a normal
weekday.

~~~
aswanson
Just stopped drinking it 3 weeks ago.

~~~
attack
Switched to caffeine pills here.

1\. Easier to keep intake from growing out of control.

2\. Easier to keep caffeine levels steady since the pills take less time and
effort than making more coffee and the dosage is very consistent. No
unexpected crashes.

3\. Teeth/mouth.

~~~
whycombinator
How much do you take?

------
ardit33
4-6 caffeine shots a day, with the least one close to midnight. If I don't
have any, then I am feeling blue.

------
ctingom
One cup of coffee a day, average. Some days more.

